# Medición de capacitores de alto valor.



## seralemi (Jul 8, 2015)

Buen día. Necesito saber si existe alguna forma práctica de medir los capacitores electrolíticos de alta capacidad (>1000uF). Poseo un multimetro digital UT50D que mide capacidad pero hasta un valor de 100uF. He leído por ahí que podría hacer una conexión en serie entre un capacitor de menor valor (<100uF) "confiable" y el capacitor a medir. Luego realizar los cálculos para corroborar resultado según fórmula:

(C1*C2)/(C1+C2)

Es esto válido ó existe otra alternativa?
Adjunto imágen del multimetro y del ejemplo propuesto.
Saludos.


----------



## naxito (Jul 8, 2015)

Mira la verdad es primera ves que escucho de eso voy a probar hoy dia en mi casa con mi fluke 115 y te digo que tal y si es preciso o se acerca al valor real y te cuento. Saludos y al menos el fluke 115 mide hasta 1000uf


----------



## seralemi (Jul 8, 2015)

naxito dijo:


> Mira la verdad es primera ves que escucho de eso voy a probar hoy dia en mi casa con mi fluke 115 y te digo que tal y si es preciso o se acerca al valor real y te cuento. Saludos y al menos el fluke 115 mide hasta 1000uf



Hola naxito. Te cuento que debo medir unos capa de 4700uF que tengo en la fuente de alimentación del equipo de audio. Aún con el tuyo tampoco podríamos medir esas capacidades .
Estaré atento a tus noticias.
Saludos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 8, 2015)

Otra opcion de medicion seria en forma estatica (poco precisa), daria un valor aproximado. Consiste en colocar una resistencia en serie con el capacitor, digamos de unos 100k por ejemplo, aun que dependera del valor del capacitor tambien. Se le aplica una tension continua entre una de las patas de la resistencia y una de las patas del condensador (ojo respetar polaridad), por ejemplo 10V, y se mide un TAU, o sea cuando la tensión sobre el condensador llega a un valor de 6,3V, de ese tiempo medido TAU = RC ==> se despeja C para obtener una valor estimativo.
Para un valor de resistencia de 100k y un capacitor de 4700uF el tiempo TAU deberia de ser de 470 segundos, en ese tiempo el capacitor se cargaria a un valor de 6,3V, eso en teoria, en la practica seguramente es tiempo no se va a cumplir.
Para una mejor estimacion del valor deberia ensayarse en forma dinamica y hacer uso de la tecnica que aplica el LC Meter que esta dando vueltas por ahi. http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=19544.0


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 8, 2015)

seralemi dijo:


> Buen día. Necesito saber si existe alguna forma práctica de medir los capacitores electrolíticos de alta capacidad (>1000uF). Poseo un multimetro digital UT50D que mide capacidad pero hasta un valor de 100uF. He leído por ahí que podría hacer una conexión en serie entre un capacitor de menor valor (<100uF) "confiable" y el capacitor a medir. Luego realizar los cálculos para corroborar resultado según fórmula:
> 
> (C1*C2)/(C1+C2)
> 
> ...



Ese método es válido, solo que debés contar con un capacitor de referencia de valor perfectamente conocido, estable en el tiempo y que haya sido medido en el rango más preciso de tu instrumento y, de ser posible, que sea del más alto valor (aunque no siempre el instrumento es más preciso en esa zona de medición). Esto es así porque cuando quieras medir capacitores de mucho mayor valor al de referencia, las dispersiones en los resultados pueden ser muy grandes.

Una fórmula práctica para estimar el valor incógnito es:

Cx = Cref * Cparalelo / (Cref - Cparalelo)

Otro método que se puede emplear es utilizar una pila o fuente de voltaje continuo, un cronómetro, una resistencia de valor conocido y un voltímetro analógico (de ser esto último posible): con el capacitor a medir descargado totalmente, se le aplica voltaje a través de la resistencia conocida en serie al mismo, accionando simultáneamente el cronómetro, hasta poder medir sobre los bornes del capacitor un voltaje del 63 % del de alimentación (voltaje de pila o fuente). O, si se desea mayor precisión, se puede medir cuando cae el voltaje sobre la resistencia serie al 37 % del de alimentación. Luego, se aplica la fórmula tau = R * Cx, donde tau es el tiempo medido en segundos y R es la resistencia serie en ohmios. Resulta: Cx = tau / R, donde Cx es en faradios. Atenti con los capacitores polarizados (la polaridad y valor máximo del voltaje aplicado).

Es evidente que hay que definir un valor cómodo de R para determinado rango de capacidades a medir (por los tiempos en que demore el voltaje en llegar al 37 % ó al 63 % del de alimentación, dependiendo lo que se elija medir).

Para tiempos de medición de 10 segundos, por ejemplo:

R de 10 M para 1 uF (emplear instrumentos de mucha impedancia, como de 100 M o más)
R de 1 M para 10 uF (apto para instrumentos de 10 M o más)
R de 100 K para 100 uF (apto para instrumentos comunes de 1 M o más)
R de 10 K para 1000 uF (apto para instrumentos de 100 K o más)
R de 1 K para 10000 uF (apto para instrumentos de 10 K o más)

Saludos

PD: perdón juanma, estaba posteando simultáneamente contigo


----------



## seralemi (Jul 8, 2015)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Otra opcion de medicion seria en forma estatica (poco precisa), daria un valor aproximado. Consiste en colocar una resistencia en serie con el capacitor, digamos de unos 100k por ejemplo, aun que dependera del valor del capacitor tambien. Se le aplica una tension continua entre una de las patas de la resistencia y una de las patas del condensador (ojo respetar polaridad), por ejemplo 10V, y se mide un TAU, o sea cuando la tensión sobre el condensador llega a un valor de 6,3V, de ese tiempo medido TAU = RC ==> se despeja C para obtener una valor estimativo.


 
Hola juanma2468. Entiendo lo que explicas, pero esperaba encontrar algo más "práctico", por eso me parecio oportuno el ejemplo que cité más arriba.
De todas formas estoy hablando de capacitores de +10 años de uso y quería conocer que no hayan perdido sus características.
Saludos.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ese método es válido, solo que debés contar con un capacitor de referencia de valor perfectamente conocido, estable en el tiempo y que haya sido medido en el rango más preciso de tu instrumento y, de ser posible, que sea del más alto valor (aunque no siempre el instrumento es más preciso en esa zona de medición). Esto es así porque cuando quieras medir capacitores de mucho mayor valor al de referencia, las dispersiones en los resultados pueden ser muy grandes.


 
Ok. gracias diegomj.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2015)

En lo particular yo los mido por "agujazo"  , con el tester analógico mido e invierto las puntas en Ohms en un capacitor nuevo y conocido , y veo hasta dónde llega el agujazo , repito lo mismo con el paciente y por comparación sabría en que estado se encuentra 

Aclaración , elijo la escala más conveniente de mejor agujazo , el valor medido nada significa.


Si bien hay métodos de medición por tiempo de carga o descarga , justamente ayer estaba pensando en hacerme :

- Un oscilador de potencia senoidal montado sobre una contínua (un amplificador de audio de fuente simple sin capacitor de salida) , o sea que el teórico pico negativo sea en realidad cero Volt , ésto sería para no cargar al electrolítico de forma negativa.

- Conectar el capacitor en serie con una resistencia variable, y entonces cuando la tensión sea idéntica en ambos , la reactancia capacitiva será equivalente a la resistiva . . . calculadora . Tengo que pensarlo un poco porque ésto sería válido para una alterna pura.


*AQUI* se puso un *LINK* , pero no terminé de entenderlo .

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Jul 8, 2015)

Hace unos días "medí" un supercap de 168F 48V. Si, si 168F.
De la definición de la unidad, resulta que a corriente constante un condensador de 1F cargado por una corriente de 1A sube 1V en 1s...
Así que con mi fuente de laboratorio a corriente constante de 1A tardaba en subir 1V 168s, osea que si que era de 168F.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 8, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En lo particular yo los mido por "agujazo"  , con el tester analógico mido e invierto las puntas en Ohms en un capacitor nuevo y conocido , y veo hasta dónde llega el agujazo , repito lo mismo con el paciente y por comparación sabría en que estado se encuentra
> 
> Aclaración , elijo la escala más conveniente de mejor agujazo , el valor medido nada significa.
> 
> ...



Creo, Dosme, que el enlace que has puesto al blog hace referencia a emplear un puente rectificador de media onda y comparar los niveles medios de voltaje filtrado con el capacitor desconocido contra unos ya conocidos y previamente tabulados. El problema que le veo al método es que en la intersección de la curva decreciente de descarga del condensador con la del valor medio del voltaje ya filtrado lo hace a ángulos muy pequeños y la incertidumbre en los resultados es grande. Además, tiene limitaciones por el tiempo entre semiciclos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2015)

Ahhhhhh pero , y siempre hay un pero 

Si el capacitor no tiene fugas y el tester es de alta impedancia irremediablemente llegaría al voltaje pico.

O sea que sería válido para medir con tester analógico de 20kΩ por Volt o poniendo una carga


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 8, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahhhhhh pero , y siempre hay un pero
> 
> Si el capacitor no tiene fugas y el tester es de alta impedancia irremediablemente llegaría al voltaje pico.
> 
> O sea que sería válido para medir con tester analógico de 20kΩ por Volt o poniendo una carga



Es por eso que en el "método del cronómetro" se sugiere medir sobre la resistencia serie antes que sobre los bornes del capacitor incógnito, para reducir la influencia provocada por la impedancia del instrumento (más de todo cuando pretendemos medir pequeñas capacidades y, por ende, con resistencias serie de alto valor, en tiempos razonables de reacción con el cronómetro). Con que el instrumento tenga unas 10 veces más de impedancia que la resistencia serie, es más que suficiente para los fines prácticos.

Saludos

PD: generalmente, se utilizan fuentes de corriente constante para mejorar el ángulo de encuentro entre función voltaje creciente ó decreciente y función tiempo y, de esa forma, se reducen las incertidumbres en definir el tiempo exacto (para posteriormente calcular C).


----------



## analogico (Jul 8, 2015)

seralemi dijo:


> Buen día. Necesito saber si existe alguna forma práctica de medir los



con un capacitimetro  los unit no estan tan caros y miden hasta 20000µF


----------



## naxito (Jul 8, 2015)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola naxito. Te cuento que debo medir unos capa de 4700uF que tengo en la fuente de alimentación del equipo de audio. Aún con el tuyo tampoco podríamos medir esas capacidades .
> Estaré atento a tus noticias.
> Saludos.


Ya mira acabo de hacer la prueba y claro se demora unos segundos pero si los mide, y la escala me da hasta los 10000uf te adjunto una fotografia  y es mas facil que todo lo demas jejejje y lo ultimo intentaste medir el condensador con tu milímetro, igual trata de esperar unos segundos para que le entre carga al capacitor o condensador a medir. Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 8, 2015)

naxito dijo:


> Ya mira acabo de hacer la prueba y claro se demora unos segundos pero si los mide, y la escala me da hasta los 10000uf te adjunto una fotografia Ver el archivo adjunto 131817 y es mas facil que todo lo demas jejejje y lo ultimo intentaste medir el condensador con tu milímetro, igual trata de esperar unos segundos para que le entre carga al capacitor o condensador a medir. Saludos



A ver... No se trata de mostrar que "tu instrumento" puede llegar a medir esa capacidad, ya que con instrumental específico cualquiera lo hace más fácil. Quien inició este post no tiene "tu instrumento" y preguntó si el método que él mismo proponía era viable y si podía existir otra opción alternativa, a lo cual tu propuesta no lo ayuda en absoluto.

Es como si preguntaran que teniendo un Fiat 600 ¿cómo lo pueden hacer andar a 180 Km / h? y vos te jactes en contestarle que tenés una Ferrari que llega a 360 Km /h!!! .

Saludos


----------



## naxito (Jul 8, 2015)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> A ver... No se trata de mostrar que "tu instrumento" puede llegar a medir esa capacidad, ya que con instrumental específico cualquiera lo hace más fácil. Quien inició este post no tiene "tu instrumento" y preguntó si el método que él mismo proponía era viable y si podía existir otra opción alternativa, a lo cual tu propuesta no lo ayuda en absoluto.
> 
> Es como si preguntaran que teniendo un Fiat 600 ¿cómo lo pueden hacer andar a 180 Km / h? y vos te jactes en contestarle que tenés una Ferrari que llega a 360 Km /h!!! .
> 
> Saludos


Solo era para demostrar que las especificaciones tecnicas no son exactas y pueden herrar ya que en las de mi multimetro dice que solo mide hasta 1000 y realmente hasta 10000 quisas el de el tambien mida mas de lo que dicen las especificaciones tecnicas.  Solo es eso saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 8, 2015)

naxito dijo:


> Solo era para demostrar que las especificaciones tecnicas no son exactas y pueden herrar ya que en las de mi multimetro dice que solo mide hasta 1000 y realmente hasta 10000 quisas el de el tambien mida mas de lo que dicen las especificaciones tecnicas.  Solo es eso saludos



Gracias por la aclaración, ya que se entendía otra cosa.

PD: el hecho que un instrumento digital pueda medir más allá de los límites impuestos y garantizados por el fabricante es llamativo, ya que generalmente existe un límite en la cantidad de cuentas máximas en relación al formato del display (3 1/2 dígitos, 3 3/4 dígitos, 4 1/2 dígitos, etc.). Es decir, si el fondo de escala en la escala más alta en un instrumento de 3 1/2 dígitos es 199.9, difícilmente pueda mostrar en esa misma escala una lectura de, por ejemplo, 356.1 (salvo exista una escala mayor como de 1999). Tampoco es garantía que la lectura pueda ser fiable o confiable, si ésta no está garantizada por el mismo fabricante bajo determinados parámetros de funcionamiento (temperatura, humedad, altitud, etc.).


----------



## Scooter (Jul 9, 2015)

Hacedme caso: cronómetro + generador de corriente constante.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 10, 2015)

Yo uso el método del "agujazo" como dice Dosmetro, o el método de ir a comprar uno nuevo si tengo dudas, es mas rápido y a la larga mas barato también.


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 18, 2015)

hola a todos!

les recuerdo que el problema de medir capacitores electrolíticos es la ESR que te puede engañar un poco.
habría que construir un instrumento que mida la Capacitancia y dicha ESR, o sea, dos variables a la vez.


----------



## Daniel 86 (Feb 18, 2017)

Buenas gente tengo una duda y querría saber si alguien de ustedes podría ilustrarme... yo adquirí un multimetro VC99 para medir capacitores y para en breve hacer algún curso de electronica pero para mi asombro y desgracia de mi nula experiencia en este campo, resulta que le pongo al proster VC99 un condensador electrolitico de 4700uF y no me marca nada de nada y me gustaría saber si es problema de mi mutimetro?, es normal? O soy yo que no... alguien podría explicarme el tema?


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 18, 2017)

No te marca nada por que el maximo valor que mide es 4000 uF. Yo tengo el mismo, es un caño.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2017)

Daniel 86 dijo:


> Buenas gente tengo una duda y querría saber si alguien de ustedes podría ilustrarme... yo adquirí un multimetro VC99 para medir capacitores y para en breve hacer algún curso de electronica pero para mi asombro y desgracia de mi nula experiencia en este campo, resulta que le pongo al proster VC99 un condensador electrolitico de 4700uF y no me marca nada de nada y me gustaría saber si es problema de mi mutimetro?, es normal? O soy yo que no... alguien podría explicarme el tema?



¿ Que pasa con otros valores menores ? 
¿ Que dice el multímetro sobre el rango de medición ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 18, 2017)

Hola a todos , dejo aca una dica : nunca olvide de descargar esas "bestias capacitivas" antes de medir ,o  puedes dañar irremediablemente tu tester  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel 86 (Feb 18, 2017)

los valores de menor rango me los da sin problemas el problema ha sido descubrir condensadores de 4700uf después de comprar el multimetro y ahora con patatas jeje en fin tendré que buscar información de cómo poder saber si estos capacitores están bien o mal partiendo que no tengo practicamente idea de la electronica y tengu un subwoofer con fallas que me gustaria reparar como aprendizaje pero falle en la compra de mi multimetro que solo llega hasta el Rango de los 2000uf segun las instrucciones y creo entender así que deberé adaptarme a lo que tengo aun que no se muy bien como jejeje



Screenshot_2017-02-18-15-33-04.jpg


----------



## ruben90 (Feb 18, 2017)

Y si le colocas un capacitor en serie? Un capacitor de unos 1000u o 2200u y sacas cuentas.

1/Cx = (1/C1)+(1/C2)


----------



## Daniel 86 (Feb 18, 2017)

He estado buscando un rato y por lo que veo creo que necesito un ESR!!! aunque no tengo ni idea porque cada vez que abro una puerta se me cierra otra jejeje, y me quedo más o menos igual


----------



## miguelus (Feb 18, 2017)

Buenas tardes.

Me he dedicado profesionalmente a la Electrónica más de 45 años.

Me he movido en todos los campos... RF, BF, Antenas, Micro-Ondas, I+D+I etc.  en todo ese tiempo el medidor de ESR lo habré utilizado en una o ninguna ocasión  y creo recordad que fue "por curiosidad"

Si quieres gastar dinero gástalo en cosas mas útiles, p.e, cómprate un Kit de Resistencias y Condensadores de valores variados.

Para medir Condensadores de alto valor puedes medir el tiempo en el que el Condensador llega al 75% de la tensión aplicada por medio de una Resistencia conocida (En el fondo es lo que hacen la mayoría de los medidores de capacidad)... T=R.C

Por cierto, ¿Cómo vas con tu Amplificador, ¿Se le ha quitado el Piiiii?

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel 86 (Feb 18, 2017)

Que va el piiiiiiii continua y quería probar el estado de los capacitores de la fuente pero he flipado cundo el mutimetro me ha fallado jejeje ahora pues a inagar para saber como me lo monto yo ahora y lo que no me gusto en su día pues ahora llama a la puerta, T=R.C uffff como dije nunca estudie electronica y nose las fórmulas las cuales se utilizan pero veo que tengo que incardinado los codos con T= R.C


----------



## ruben90 (Feb 18, 2017)

t = RC calcula el tiempo de carga o descarga del condensador, se necesitan unos 5t para cargarlo totalmente (>90%).


----------



## miguelus (Feb 18, 2017)

Daniel 86 dijo:


> Que va el piiiiiiii continua y quería probar el estado de los capacitores de la fuente pero he flipado cundo el mutimetro me ha fallado jejeje ahora pues a inagar para saber como me lo monto yo ahora y lo que no me gusto en su día pues ahora llama a la puerta, T=R.C uffff como dije nunca estudie electronica y nose las fórmulas las cuales se utilizan pero veo que tengo que incardinado los codos con T= R.C



Buenas noches.

Hincar los codos siempre es una buena solución 

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel 86 (Feb 18, 2017)

Buenas noches y perdon por la molestia! Me referia a todo lo que conlleva a la teorica  miguelus, no a quedarme sentado, como muchos harían o pasarían del tema y a otra rosa Mariposà. También debo decir que soy una persona muy inquieta y la curiosidad me puede pero lo que me hubiera gustado es: en el haber acertado en el mutimetro y no pasar por donde gente con experiencia a pasado, por las dichosas mates etc... de ahí que buscando he dado con ustedes y algo más tarde con lo del ESR o algo así para mi problema falla en el sub y mirando y mirando en la chatarra de casa... más o menos, tengo el 80% de los componentes que necesito  para hacer un ESR casero, más que nada para acreme la vida más fácil e intentar no pasar mucho por la teórica y más por la práctica pero claro al decirme lo de la fórmula T=R•C he echo los deberes jeje. Así que me he puesto y lo que he sacado a si do esto: que T=TAU y TAU es = 5, por lo que yo quiero probar el condensador de 4700uF en serie con una resistencia de 480ohms a una fuente de alimentación de 5 volts y en la multiplicación de 5×480ohms×0.004fardios me sale a 11,28segundos y dicho condensador en este tiempo debe de estar a un 90% o 95% de los 5volts de la fuente de alimentación a lo que mi pregunta es: si esta dentro de ese porcentaje el condensador esta en perfecto estado? Y si lo está en que valor se debería el plantearse un posible reemplazo? gracias a tod@s, Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker (Feb 28, 2017)

Siempre indagando por este majestuoso foro, consigo un tema que me recuerda acerca de un proyecto que tengo en mente desde hace mucho tiempo y viendo de lo que se esta tratando en este hilo de cómo se podría medir condensadores digamos hasta 10.000uF con una precisión aceptable, tenía en mente crear un capacimetro totalmente hecho de integrados CMOS discretos a partir de un capacimetro que hice para medir condensadores desde 100pF a 1uF rango en los cuales se encuentran muchos condensadores de alto voltaje con baja capacitancia. Este capacimetro (pronto cuando tenga tiempo más disponible lo postearé) consta de osciladores y monostables enviando pulsos hacia un contador digital que mostrará un valor concerniente a la capacitancia del condensador bajo prueba. A este capacimetro, le haré algunos ajustes  para habilitarlo en la medición de condensadores electroliticos de gran capacitancia; los avances serán posteados y ustedes pueden hacerles las mejoras o sugerencias. Dios les bendiga


----------



## analogico (Feb 28, 2017)

Daniel 86 dijo:


> Bude
> 
> pregunta es: si esta dentro de ese porcentaje el condensador esta en perfecto estado? Y si lo está en que valor se debería el plantearse un posible reemplazo? gracias a tod@s, Saludos.



Tolerancia comun es del  20%
http://datasheet.octopart.com/MCLPR35V478M22X30-Multicomp-datasheet-10379916.pdf


----------



## moonwalker (Mar 10, 2017)

hola chicos; luego de apartarme un tiempo, me puse a montar en un pequeño PCB el circuito del que les comentes hace algunos dias: un capacimetro para la medicion de condensadores de alta capacitancia; bueno, es algo muy sencillo y discreto, el circuito solo tienes dos secciones: Un temporizador monostable y un oscilador; ambos basados en el famoso NE555.. solo ésto comprende el capacimetro ya que la visualizacion concerniente a la capacitancia del condensador bajo prueba se obtendrá por medio de otr circuito Que solo consta de un sencillo y singular contador (el mío es de 0 a 9999) es decir abarca hasta 10.000uF. hice algunas pruebas con condensadores de 4700uF y 10000uF y dio resultados excelentes pese a lo sencillo del circuito. Mañana les paso en plano el esquema sencillo. Dios les bendiga


----------

